# only this one



## cipro (Jun 17, 2008)

I am only a member of this forum and I now some other members are members of other motorhome sites.

I wonder if some knows of seat wear on cipro f55, I have contacted dealer and are dragging there feet Just wandering if other cipro owners have had the same problem.

Cipro mh model first built on a merc base only, then 2006 they built one on a fiat base for one year and now they are on Renault so I believe.

I think there is a fault in the material and my dealer ( lazydays) have not
said nay or yea yet

CAN SOMEONE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tresrikay (Jun 17, 2008)

cipro said:


> I am only a member of this forum and I now some other members are members of other motorhome sites.
> 
> I wonder if some knows of seat wear on cipro f55, I have contacted dealer and are dragging there feet Just wandering if other cipro owners have had the same problem.
> 
> ...



You will wait for ever to get a straight answer from Lazy- Days a right bunch of W*****s!


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 17, 2008)

Being an ignorant sort of a Bear I don't know what a "cipro" is so...

a - Did you buy the vehicle new? 
b - If so, how old is it?
c - How much wear is showing?
d - Are the seats different to the seats that would be in the normal base vehicle?
or
e - Are they "after-market" seats ie Richfield or something?

If it is within your first year of "warranty" you may well have a good grounds for a claim in that the seats are manifestly not fit for the purpose - that's the term that Trading Standards will use.

You must write to them, Lazydays, giving them a reasonable time to reply ie 7 days. The letter must go to them by Registered Post: This is so that they have to sign for it. Then there is not dispute about them having recieved it

Go to Trading Standards before you do anything. Their services are free and they will be able to tell you the correct form to follow

Keep copies of all correspondence


Good luck


----------



## cipro (Jun 17, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Being an ignorant sort of a Bear I don't know what a "cipro" is so...
> 
> a - Did you buy the vehicle new?
> b - If so, how old is it?
> ...


 
Cipro is a model name from CI range Italian in port. 
yes purchased new
cab seats are the same material as conversion
and the fluffy stuff going Manley if u now what i mean.
van 1 year 4000 mls.

Service manager has seen the seats and said he will look in to the problem
that was March, I have spoke to them fortnightly and now getting frustrated
thanks for reply


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hokey Dokey - Tomorrow you're off to see Trading Standards and the Citizens Advice people. Do everything they say to the letter and you should do alright.

and don't forget the stress and humiliation that it has caused having air your problems on here  compo compo


----------



## cipro (Jun 17, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> You will wait for ever to get a straight answer from Lazy- Days a right bunch of W*****s!


 
To be honest stronger words are needed, however price wise I pushed all the way and had extras, at the time they needed new vans sold


----------



## cipro (Jun 17, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> Hokey Dokey - Tomorrow you're off to see Trading Standards and the Citizens Advice people. Do everything they say to the letter and you should do alright.
> 
> and don't forget the stress and humiliation that it has caused having air your problems on here  compo compo


 
yes you are probably right, enough is enough lets send in the monkey


----------



## G4GMO (Jun 17, 2008)

They obviously haven't seen your avatar. 

Best of luck getting it sorted.


----------



## cipro (Jan 26, 2009)

UP DATE finally got some where 

Rang Autotrail couple of weeks ago and complained like hell did not want to deal with lazydays no hopers any more and they said I can use another CI dealer which I have ( malcolm motorhomes ) in stoke.

What a day I have had to day arrived at malcs 11.30 it took 3 hours to sort out Stay with me now !!!!!!!!!!!!!
First the van had NO personal details 
Second NO warrenty claim has had no tried claim but lazydays said they are waiting for replies total bull *****

So now I am on the system a locker door has been ordered, my service record rectified and I have been in contact with TEK seating who will recover my worn seats offering me half leather I can stay over night with ehu and they do the seats while you wait 

What a result, thanks to Malcolm's motorhomes there is good people out there 
So in a nut shell 18 months of heartache took 3 hours with a real dealer.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy to hear you finally sorted out Cipro,
you see: your avatar did miracles (is he a good shot ?)


----------



## cipro (Jan 26, 2009)

I asked him today if he had worked for lousey lazyday donkeys and he had never, he used to be a fireman
I am sure the other Malcolm sells caravans in Stoke somewhere


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi cipro,
glad you got it sorted, these dealers don't half take some pushing.

Happy Camping


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 26, 2009)

cipro said:


> UP DATE finally got some where
> 
> Rang Autotrail couple of weeks ago and complained like hell did not want to deal with lazydays no hopers any more and they said I can use another CI dealer which I have ( malcolm motorhomes ) in stoke.
> 
> ...



Great news that you finally got sorted.

It is nice to know that their are still a few decent honest businesses still out there, they do seem to be in a minority these days.

Unfortunatly it's us the customer that really is to blame. Good service does cost, we however want to buy from whoever gives the lowest price, hence the dealer who refuses to comprimise his service by price cutting looses the sale, no sales = no business, therefore those that offer service over price soon disappear. 

Until more people are prepared to pay a little extra on their purchases, it will probably save them money in the long run, it is a situation that will, unfortunatly only get worse.


----------



## cipro (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a phone call today and have arranged to go to Tek seating on the 6 Feb they are going to repair drivers and passenger seats with leather facings because the material will probably wear agian. very pleased with the rapid response


----------



## cipro (Mar 15, 2009)

New seats done last week  tek seating under warenty no extra charge for leather facings, only took 18 months 













Thanks for everyones advise we got there in the end


----------



## Belgian (Mar 15, 2009)

Have now some 'lazydays' on your new seats, Cipro 
Glad it finally sorted out


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 15, 2009)

Good result at last. The leather looks the part and should do the job nicely.


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 16, 2009)

For the sake of future customers,I would still relate your experiences to Trading Standards,obvious Lazysods are not meeting any standards!


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 16, 2009)

I had an order with them, ( LAZIER BY THE DAY>>>>S ) for a DETHLEFFS Fortero in Nov 05 for delivery in March 06, after weeks of trying to find my delivery date from them....I was told it would be October 06,............. so I rang Dethleffs U.K and they had no record of an order in my chosen spec for delivery at any time in the future  So what was that all about

My only conclusion was that they had made a huge mistake in my part ex and were just waiting for me to go away and get something else. Which I did.... A much nicer Van and a better deal...... and a decent DEALER.

By the way ..... the seats look great. Glad you found a decent dealer......... by slagging off Lazy-days people might think twice about using them. which is what they deserve.


----------



## cipro (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Rick, it is frustrating with some dealers. however there are probably
satisfied customers with lazy no gooders but they probably not gone back
with any problems which like other dealers you soon get to now what
there salt is worth
Was impressed with autotrail at Grimsby they new all about Lazy dopes
and helped all the way.
No trading standers needed I felt talking to the right people can do the job as bigger fish don't now what is happening below them if they are not told,,,,,,,,,,,,, if you now what I mean
Like Leo said time to Laze on them seats LOVE A BIT OF LEATHER


----------



## t&s (Mar 16, 2009)

time not to ask for there help 
time to just make a demand for an imediate  replacement
or you will write to all the caravan and motorhome magasines and websites 
and why not write or phone the manafacturers to tell them how dissatisfied you are with there product


----------



## cipro (Mar 17, 2009)

t&s said:


> time not to ask for there help
> time to just make a demand for an immediate replacement
> or you will write to all the caravan and motorhome magasines and websites
> and why not write or phone the manufacturers to tell them how dissatisfied you are with there product


 
Demanding a replacement seat covers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
well,they never said they would not replace them, but the dealer nor does
auto trail replace them. they organize the exchange  and that is where
the problems can be 
same old story we have talked to blah blah blah
Tec seating are responsible for the material and that failed in the wear department
Like I said autotrail were great in the end and had a warranty quote
number gave it to tec seating and away we went
I think demanding in some situations does not work, other avenues can to the trick in my case it did.
Don.t get me wrong I felt like burning down all there vans I could see in there faces they didn't give a s******
Onwards and upwards


----------



## t&s (Mar 20, 2009)

shurly it is down to the dealer you got it off to arange any replacements if not under warentee 
its not for you to do there job for them 
strong letters of complaint addressed to the directors of each company 
there details can be found out : yry this :http://www.tec-caravan.de/webcontent.omeco?FOLDERID=296&PHPSESSID=b8a5b56df090261ed0f74d84477fbc2f


----------

